# My 99 T/A & 05 GTO



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Check out my rides at:
http://www.freewebs.com/pontiacboy1/


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I had both my GTO and 98 T/A for a little while. It was interesting to drive both and experience the differences between the two.........


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*love both*

Yeah I didnt know how hard the trans is in terms of being raw and the refinment I found in the goat. But I love to drive the trans with the T tops off during fall weather. GTO feels confined but she is easier to drive and seat position feels just right.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Out of the 7 years I had the T/A, I only took the tops off 3 times. I didn't like the wind buffeting at speed. It is a unique experience though, almost like a drop-top, but not............

It definitely felt raw, compared to the goat. More direct, and mechanical, like a few layers of insulation from the controls was removed.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/Bofum.jpg


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice rides man, Had an oppurtunity to get 2 F-Bods in th past first was in 03 a Brand new 02 Pewter T/A WS-6, sold it day before I went to the Dealer,
In 04 a 1999 White with Black Racing Stripes Berger editon Camaro SS, guy backed out of the deal, It's all good I got the GOAT

Here's one of my GOAT & my buddy's 02 WS-6(LME 408 Procharged D-1SC)


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Niiiice Rides*

 Great looking cars guys, have u done any mods.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Funny you should ask........ 

I'm picking my GTO up from MTI this Saturday. They've done the CAI, Kooks long tubes and tune for me earlier this year, which took it from 328 to 376rwhp. They are finishing up an LS2 stroker package right now, with a cam and heads, plus LS7 clutch, 160* t-stat, GMM shifter and Pedders Strip II suspension.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Mod god has u*

Sounds like she should be really strong. Let me know your dyno results. Iam pretty happy with were Iam right know but thinking abouts STS system for trans its basically stock.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The only thing I did to the T/A was SFC and the LoudMouth cat back. Yeah, the Mod God sunk'em in deep!


----------

